# Testing positive 4 weeks after miscarriage. **Tests getting lighter?? Pic added**



## Laura27

Hi all - I had a miscarriage 4 weeks and 3 days ago, and when I tested on Monday I got a positive. Tested again today and got the result below. Does anyone have any experience like this with hormone levels remaining high for so long? I'm fairly sure i'm not pregnant again yet.
Thanks
 



Attached Files:







pic.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 61


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I had a mmc in aug of 2009... A week after the dnc i tested negative on tests, i was 13 weeks when the pregnancy ended. By. Ow the hormone should be completely out of your system and would result, if there were any left,in a very faint positive... That is a beautiful line. Keep testing.. If it gets darker or remains the same, call your doctor. It seems you maybe pregnant already, which can infact happen. Good luck, keep me posted!


----------



## Laura27

Thanks for the reply. I've been researching this all day online and it seems that it can be quite common for the hormone to stay in your system for a couple of weeks after but would have dropped dramatically, resulting in a very very faint positive. If anything this line is darker than the one on Monday. I'll be so so surprised if it's happened so soon as we weren't planning to try again for a while...xx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Sometimes things work out in mysterious ways.. Welcomed things. :) I hope for you this a BFP that will last and continue to get darker, and stick. Test again, and again, and again, lol. Im all excited now


----------



## Laura27

Luckily FRER's were on 2 for 1 offer so I have another 3 now!! Planning to do another one on saturday and see where we're at. I've got a docs appt booked for first thing monday morning in case the line hasnt faded, I really want to know what's going on! Wont be getting my hopes up but i'll let you know the outcome.

BTW your LO is gorgeous!! x


----------



## FunToRun

Hey hun, i had a mc on the 11th of may and was told to do a test after the bleeding it came up neg. Done a test on sunday morning and got a BFP:happydance: So that was just under the 4 weeks. Every chance its a BPF. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Laura27

Thanks FunToRun - I wish I had done a test after 2 weeks!! At least i'd know what was going on now! Its going to be a long few days until I test again but i'm determined to leave a gap between them so I can see properly the difference :)


----------



## Laura27

How many weeks were you when you had the mc if you don't mind me asking? I wonder if that affects the length of time that it takes for the hormones to go? I was 8+2 so fairly early on. xx


----------



## FunToRun

you've got more will power that me i would be poas everyday to make sure it was darker. Although i must say ur hpt looks very dark. Keep us updated:flower:


----------



## Laura27

Hi all - I caved and did another test this morning, it wasnt FMU but this is the result. Does it look like it's getting lighter??

I really want to wait until Sunday now before another test...might have to get OH to hide the other 2!!
 



Attached Files:







Pic 2.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 86


----------



## kileyjo9

id say it looks darker!!! FX your preggo! Good luck!

Kiley


----------



## Laura27

Thanks - i'm going to test tomrorow I think. I have read up on it and the levels should be falling daily if it's just leftover hormones, but they don't seem to be going anywhere! x


----------



## FunToRun

Laura27 said:


> How many weeks were you when you had the mc if you don't mind me asking? I wonder if that affects the length of time that it takes for the hormones to go? I was 8+2 so fairly early on. xx

It was a chemical pregnancy at 4+4. I would say the pics look the same. Fingers crossed for you hun.:flower:


----------



## Embo78

I'd say they look the same too! I think you might just be pregnant again!!


----------



## daopdesign

I know ever woman is different but I deffo think you're preggers! I m/c on the 3rd June at 16 weeks, did a preg test today to check for HCG levels and it was a BFN! Good luck, keep us posted xxx


----------



## greeneyes26

FunToRun said:


> Hey hun, i had a mc on the 11th of may and was told to do a test after the bleeding it came up neg. Done a test on sunday morning and got a BFP:happydance: So that was just under the 4 weeks. Every chance its a BPF. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Congrats on ur BFP!! :happydance: i had my mc on the same day as u and am wondering if i may be preggo again but been holding out to test.


----------



## greeneyes26

Laura27 said:


> Hi all - I caved and did another test this morning, it wasnt FMU but this is the result. Does it look like it's getting lighter??
> 
> I really want to wait until Sunday now before another test...might have to get OH to hide the other 2!!


Hey hun it looks pretty close to the same to me but just wanted to share something with u when i got my BFP april 25th i tested with FMU and got a nice dark line so for the heck of it tested again without FMU a few hrs later and it was slightly lighter so if urs is slightly lighter it may just be where ur urine wasnt as concentrated as the last one so dont worry too much! it looks to me like ur preggo again so congrats sweetie :happydance:


----------



## Laura27

Hey all...thanks so much for your replies. I took another test this morning to see if the line was getting lighter and got the result below. More confused than ever!! Really appreciate all of your opinions!!
 



Attached Files:







pic4.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 77


----------



## greeneyes26

Id say ur preggo again hun! that one looks darker to me :D if it was left over hcg it would be getting lighter by now! so i say congrats ur preggo again!!


----------



## Laura27

Thanks :)

Still trying not to decide one way or another before i've had some bloods done but it really is strange that my levels would be so high this long after. x


----------



## Embo78

Yes I'd bet money that you're pregnant again. That last one is definitely darker :)


----------



## FunToRun

I agree with Embo78, i think it looks darker :D


----------



## Laura27

Thanks guys...i've managed to get an appointment for a blood test and scan tomorrow instead of Monday, which should tell me what the hell is going on!! x


----------



## Embo78

It's very exciting! Please don't forget to update us :)


----------



## FunToRun

ohhhhh i have everything crossed for you hun!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Laura27

I'm trying sooooo hard not to get my hopes up because there's every chance that it could be leftover hormones....bodies do strange things sometimes!! x


----------



## Embo78

But your tests wouldn't be getting darker hun. I've had two mmc's and they defo get lighter. I agree, you can get hcg after 4 weeks after mc but not that the tests would get so much darker. 
I'll eat my hat if you're not!!!!


----------



## FunToRun

again i agree with Embo78 lol.


----------



## Laura27

Embo78 i'll hold you to that :haha:

Today's test was FMU which could explain why it's darker but I just don't know why the levels wouldn't be dropping...it will be 5 weeks this coming Monday since the MC :dohh:

Can I ask how soon after the MC's your tests were negative??


----------



## FunToRun

For me it was one week n one day after. How dark was your positive on Mondays test??


----------



## Embo78

With my first it was NINE weeks !!!!!! But that was NOT normal. I still had some "stuff" after the op. And the lines were quite faint. NOTHING like yours LOL !!

Second it was completely negative exactly 2 weeks after the ERPC.


----------



## Embo78

I'll post a pic of me eating a hat if you're not preggers :rofl:


----------



## pinktractor

hi i had a chemical 28th jan this year by 22nd of feb i got my bfp! also your lines look nice and strong have you tried a digi ?


----------



## Embo78

Ooooo good idea pinktractor !! Get a digi :)


----------



## Laura27

This was the test from Monday....its a cheapie that the hospital gave me to take 3 weeks after but I forgot :wacko:

I fully assumed it would be negative so when it wasn't I went out and got the FRER's!
 



Attached Files:







pic5.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 31


----------



## FunToRun

Its so much lighter than the other one's. I really do think your pg again!!


----------



## FunToRun

Plus i dont want to see Embo78 eating a hat! Cant be too good for the baby:rofl:


----------



## Embo78

:rofl: I'll have to make one out of Marmite!!!! (my new craving!!)


----------



## kgriffin

post a digi!


----------



## greeneyes26

Ya i agree with the other ladies i really do think ur pg again!! ur tests would be getting lighter if it was left over from ur mc but they r definitely getting darker!! let us know what happens with ur blood work and scan sweetie :D


----------



## Laura27

Embo78 pls don't eat a hat lol!!

I'm sooooo nervous now, just want tomorrow to come so I know what's going on!! I have an apt at 12.15 so will let you all know how it goes! X


----------



## littlebabyboy

best of luck!!!


----------



## Audraia

Yup I def think your preggo again. I keep getting pregnant after my miscarriages too. When I tested right after my 2nd one at 9 weeks the line was super faint, and eventually went away like a week later. Good luck!


----------



## Laura27

Hi girls - well i'm more confused than ever after today :(

I had another scan and straight away the nurse said it was a new pregnancy.....then she scanned around a bit more and said she couldnt decide if it was a sac or retained material from the miscarriage. I did a digi this morning and got 2-3 weeks.

Can anyone who is an expert at analysing scans please PM me and i'll send the scan to you to have a look??


----------



## FunToRun

Omg you must be so frustrated!! Well your tests r getting darker not staying the same or lighter. 

Are they going to scan you again, did they take any bloods?


----------



## FunToRun

Plus you digi says 2-3 n that would make you 4-5 weeks pg and that would tie in with you mc. So i'd say if you are ur just over the 4 weeks.


----------



## Laura27

Yes they want me to go back in next sat for another scan and d&c if they decide its retained material. But I swear I can see a little bean on the scan....:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 62


----------



## FunToRun

I can see it too. Really really hope its your wee bean.

Do you have any symptoms?? We would be about the same date wise n i have a few. But saying that, that can go for nothing!

Just keep poas and fingers crossed they keep getting darker.


----------



## nickyXjayno

Hope it's a happy outcome for you xx


----------



## Embo78

How frustrating for you :hugs: 

Will you be scanned again?


----------



## Embo78

Sorry just saw they want you back in a week :dohh:

Will they not do bloods?


----------



## Laura27

They did a haemoglobin test but didnt actually take any blood for testing which is annoying :(

Dont know what I can do apart from keep testing? Im going to do another digi later in the week and hope it says 3+

Thanks for all your coments guys :)


----------



## Embo78

That's what I was going to suggest hun, another digi in a few days. I'm rooting for a new bean in there :)


----------



## Laura27

My FRER's are getting darker which I think is a good sign....retained material wouldnt make that happen I dont think! I can only be about 5 weeks max so i'm not sure anything would show on a scan though??


----------



## FunToRun

My doc said most of the time they dont see anything at 5weeks and thats it better to wait till your at least 6 weeks. X


----------



## kgriffin

Wow this is confusing! I am feeling the same way, my hcg levels are rising but they arent sure if its complications with the mc or what the hell it is (im hoping its a new preg. like you) 

keep us posted!


----------



## SammieGrace

this is really confusing, I hope they figure it out soon! FX for a healthy new bean!


----------



## Laura27

I've been doing FRER's everyday to see if the line is getting lighter and I think it is???

It's now been 5 weeks since the MC.
 



Attached Files:







pic6.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 64


----------



## FunToRun

But remember they get darker the longer they sit. If you compare todays test with the pic one takin on the 9th, they look much the same.


----------



## Willo

The tests can also have different amounts of dye and are not really too reliable a way of measuring if hcg levels are getting higher. To be honest they don't look like they are getting lighter to me anyway. That is still a very strong positive. The only real way to test for that is to have bloods done and then re done a few days later. Hopefully this is a new pregnancy and next time you go for a scan they will see more.


----------



## FunToRun

Hey Laura27, how u getting on?


----------



## Laura27

Hi FunToRun - sorry, ive been updating the thread in TTC after a loss!!

I had another scan on Sat which showed up something...it looks like a ges sac but they arent convinced so its been measured and ive got to go back on sat for ANOTHER scan so they can measure for comparison. I had a bleed last week and now the FRER's are much fainter so i'm not holding out much hope for a new pregnancy :*(


----------



## Laura27

Hi all - going for another scan tomorrow to see if whatever it is has grown at all. Been bleeding with clots this week so i'm not hopeful....will update you all tomorrow :( x


----------



## FunToRun

Good luck for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Nazray

Hi I miscarried at 6 and half weeks and the hormones were gone after 3 weeks I had a period and now pregnant again try the clear blue digital test that will give you a deffinate answer and it will tell you how many weeks you are but only up to 5 + not more than that.


----------



## momof5babies

Hi everyone. I am new to this. i had a miscarriage 5 weeks ago. I was taking preg tests an all the lines were so faint you could barley see them. Now i got my period yesterday. I decided to take another preg test an it still saying very faint positive. Could it be from m/c ??? im confused :( the lines dont get any darker. they stay the same


----------



## jellytot24

hello everyone 

i am really confused.. i don't know what is going on..if iv had an early miscarraige

my period was due on aug 6th..it came on aug 7th but was very light only lasting 2days

i felt strange so did a preg test on the 12th aug and it was positive..continued testing..all positive

done a clear blue digi on 18th aug and got preg 2-3

done another digi on 24th aug and got preg 1-2 which made me start to panic

done 2 normal tests today 26th aug and got super faint lines..

rung midwife and she said a line is a line faint or not but im worried that i had an early miscarraige and now my hormones are decreasing..it will be 3wks on sunday since i started bleeding

can anybody offer me sum advice..as i am thinking the worst

thankyou louise :)


----------

